# Haha I think he felt this throgh the hidden sleeve



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJPsaQngm0U&playnext_from=TL&videos=9bduQUO0hSQ


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Christopher Jones said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJPsaQngm0U&playnext_from=TL&videos=9bduQUO0hSQ


Damn Chris, I felt it just watching the video


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

That was funny, got a picture of the bruise?


----------



## Vanessa Dunstan (Apr 27, 2010)

Haha the look on his face was priceless!!!


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Somehow I don't think he was acting  Do you think he dropped to floor to relieve some pressure?! Damn!!


----------



## Sam Bishop (May 8, 2008)

Ouch:razz: Us dog folk are weird!


----------



## Fathi Shahin (Apr 2, 2010)

Sam Bishop said:


> Ouch:razz: Us dog folk are weird!


LOL ! Thats for sure.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Dang next time get a hog leg or something that looked like it was miserable.


----------



## James Degale (Jan 9, 2009)

Nah, no thanks, this dog has floppy ears


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Hahaha, Thats "brotherly love".......:-\".. (between the two Luyken-brothers..:grin::grin::grin

Dick


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Hahaha, Thats "brotherly love".......:-\".. (between the two Luyken-brothers..:grin::grin::grin
> 
> Dick


So just how many Luykens are there? Are Andre and Rob also related?
They seem like a real fun KNPV club. Plus I enjoy their vids =D>


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

James Degale said:


> Nah, no thanks, this dog has floppy ears


now your sounding like an American.
Thankfully, dogs dont bite or find dope with their ears. 
You would not believe how many people will pass over a nice dog just because it has floppy ears.
I have no floppy eared dog in my breeding program, and up till now I have not had any floppy eared puppies. (knock on wood) But I have seen some super nice dogs come through here that did have floppy ears and people (even police departments) did not even want to test them. The US Govt. does not care, but everyone else thinks they are not good if their ears dont stand. 
I am about to do a breeding later this year that will be very heavy linebred on Arres Derks, so I fully understand that I may get some soft ears from that, and I dont care do take the risk because of the quality of the dogs being used, it is worth it to me.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> now your sounding like an American.
> Thankfully, dogs dont bite or find dope with their ears.
> You would not believe how many people will pass over a nice dog just because it has floppy ears.
> I have no floppy eared dog in my breeding program, and up till now I have not had any floppy eared puppies. (knock on wood) But I have seen some super nice dogs come through here that did have floppy ears and people (even police departments) did not even want to test them. The US Govt. does not care, but everyone else thinks they are not good if their ears dont stand.
> I am about to do a breeding later this year that will be very heavy linebred on Arres Derks, so I fully understand that I may get some soft ears from that, and I dont care do take the risk because of the quality of the dogs being used, it is worth it to me.


I havent had any floppies yet either, but from what I understand its not too hard to tape them up, similar to this vid.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQ_mjyz9P5s&playnext_from=TL&videos=KtM5Q2bgJkU&feature=sub


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Christopher Jones said:


> So just how many Luykens are there? Are Andre and Rob also related?
> They seem like a real fun KNPV club. Plus I enjoy their vids =D>


Three brothers, Rob, Andre and Bert...
Nice club, nice people.

Dick


----------

